# Arlo and Savannah at the river



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well we wangled a few hours to ourselves and headed off to the coast, not many dog friendly beaches in striking distance but when we got there the tide was so in it was half way up the slip road and there was no beach! So I remembered a nearby pinic spot I used to take the kids when they were little by the river. We had a good time, well the dogs did me and the OH were on permanent stand by to dive in and save them! We are so paranoid. Savannah was a real strong swimmer and would have headed off down river, Arlo only done a few strokes when he fell off the shallower ledge. We didn't have the confidence to take them off their lines. How precious these dogs are to us is ridiculous, but love them so much. We will get them to the beach one day!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah...they certainly are water babies 

Molly has never been in past knee level!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures they did really well, I would have been bricking it...I'm like neurotic mum when mine are near deep water I hate it lol ....don't mind a trickling stream or a babbling brook ...I just don't want to go in after them


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What brave water babies!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely for them, Savannah particulalry looks as if she had the very best time! And lucky you with that delightful aroma of river dog you must have had in the car on the way home 

Is Savannah's leg all better now, no more recurring limp.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a fab idea to have the line on the. And very safe, 
They look like their having a great time.
Ralph swam properly for the first time last weekend, proper doggy paddle, ruby is still at the paddling stage!!
The only problem with cockapoos swimming is they seem to retain water and stay wet for ages! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute bet they had a great time!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> What a fab idea to have the line on the. And very safe,
> They look like their having a great time.
> Ralph swam properly for the first time last weekend, proper doggy paddle, ruby is still at the paddling stage!!
> The only problem with cockapoos swimming is they seem to retain water and stay wet for ages! X


Savannah kept rubbing against me to dry! After being in the car just over an hour, when we got home they were completely dry.

Twice my OH pulled Savannah in twice but through him panicking not her! There was no coaxing her she was straight in. Glad Ralph enjoyed his first swim, Ruby probably thinks he's mad


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> How lovely for them, Savannah particulalry looks as if she had the very best time! And lucky you with that delightful aroma of river dog you must have had in the car on the way home
> 
> Is Savannah's leg all better now, no more recurring limp.


They didn't actually smell to bad, we took for a paddle after where the water was running quite clean.

Thankfully Savannahs leg seems fine. 

It was your inspiring photos that made me arrange the trip, so thank you, but couldn't believe we couldn't get on beach!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> They didn't actually smell to bad, we took for a paddle after where the water was running quite clean.
> 
> Thankfully Savannahs leg seems fine.
> 
> It was your inspiring photos that made me arrange the trip, so thank you, but couldn't believe we couldn't get on beach!


Where abouts in Wales are you?
We are in north Wales conwy most weekends and they have a fab beach with no dog restrictions, I know a lot of the beaches don't have dogs between may & September.
Also went to one in Anglesey - which had a designated side for dog owners,


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Where abouts in Wales are you?
> We are in north Wales conwy most weekends and they have a fab beach with no dog restrictions, I know a lot of the beaches don't have dogs between may & September.
> Also went to one in Anglesey - which had a designated side for dog owners,


We are in South Wales, there are some beautiful dog friendly beaches in West Wales where we used to have the caravan, hoping maybe to go for a couple of nights later in the year. Ralph and Ruby must love your weekends away


----------

